# Prototypical Track laying



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello All

I have been wondering what all the different kinds of clamps etc that get used on real track are for since taking an Amtrack trip from Minneapolis/St Paul to Milwaukee.

Along the way I saw a lot of different types of rail ?clamps and other attachments, and a variation in how often these attachments get used.

Does anyone know of a resource or book that describes this?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

aionta said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have been wondering what all the different kinds of clamps etc that get used on real track are for since taking an Amtrack trip from Minneapolis/St Paul to Milwaukee.
> 
> ...



hello Aaron,

Are you talking about Fishplates?  

Pookybear


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*fishplates?*

Hello pookybear

I might be.

I was just wondering what all of the plethora of bits and bobs that you see on various tracks were for - what purpose they filled etc

I would be very interested in a book that explained track building and the 
history through the present Concrete ties etc 

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

aionta said:


> Hello pookybear
> 
> I might be.
> 
> ...


Oh more of the whole kit and kabodle kind of thing. covering frogs switch
point heater, spreader bars and such. Humm I can not think of just one
book that covers all of that. Most books cover the equiptment and buildings.

Anyone know of any books for just track work?

http://books.google.com/books/about/Elements_of_railroad_track_and_construct.html?id=xlg5AAAAMAAJ

covers some early information...

Pookybear


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I found this info searching Wiki.

Rail fasteners
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_fastening_systems#Rail_supports

Ties
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeper_(rail)

Rails
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_(rail_transport)

Lots of good reading here.

Massey


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Massey said:


> I found this info searching Wiki.
> 
> Rail fasteners
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_fastening_systems#Rail_supports
> ...


That is some good reading. 

Pookybear


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Massey for all the great information

I also found a new book in the Narrow Gauge Gazette
Masterclass Modeling Series: No. 2 Detailing Track by Mike Cougill

I am going to buy this and report back to youse all!

Thanks for all the good info

Aaron


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

p.s. it was the March-April 2011 edition page 26


----------

